# water conditioner????



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

hey i have to get some dechlorinator..and im wondering is it called tap water conditioner also cuse that is all i could find...thanks


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

try to find AquaPlus, thats what I've been using for years, and I love it.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

oh, and Dechlorinator is often called tap water conditioner


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Same stuff m8!!


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

allright thanks fellas


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

any declorinator from hagen or tetra should be fine. personally i use big als stuff cause they're cheaper


----------



## darkling (Dec 30, 2003)

I use Stress Coat works good for me www.thatfishplace.com

55G 3 RBP 5"
55G 1 Black Rom. 2"


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

look for kordon's nova aqua or tetra aqua safe. They are both kinda cheap and work well.


----------

